# ECRC---Panama City/Tyndall Bridge---June --- 8TH



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

C'mon out !!!! The Reds are biting. Test your skills against some of the best Redfish teams in the area.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

It ought to be great this weekend!!!!


----------

